# Becky Hammon To Play For Russia



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> (June 6) - With San Antonio last year, Becky Hammon was runnerup for the WNBA's Most Valuable Player award, but still couldn't get her name on the list of the first 23 players invited to contend for spots on the U.S. women's basketball team. So Hammon will play for Russia at this summer's Beijing Olympics.
> 
> "It's not about getting back at the U.S. It's never been about that," Hammon told ESPN. "You go where you're wanted."
> 
> Hammon is not of Russian descent, but was fast-tracked for Russian citizenship in February by the highest levels of Russian government. She has signed a four-year contract for more than $2 million to play for CSKA, a Russian professional club.


*Link*

Wow is all I can say, didnt see that coming.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow is right! 

How is it that she didn't get even a training camp invite?!?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

You know, I don't think it's such a big deal. JR Holden has already been playing for Russia. Arriel McDonald played for Slovenia for years. Plenty of guys have done this before, so it ought not be a shock that if someone doesn't get a chance on their team of choice, but gets an invitation elsewhere, he or she takes it.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Why didn't she get an invitation finishing 2nd in the WMBA race?

It's like the USA Men's Basketball denying Chris Paul from entering the camp. I hope this does not backfire at the US.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

luther said:


> You know, I don't think it's such a big deal. JR Holden has already been playing for Russia. Arriel McDonald played for Slovenia for years. Plenty of guys have done this before, so it ought not be a shock that if someone doesn't get a chance on their team of choice, but gets an invitation elsewhere, he or she takes it.


Its a big deal because this is one of the BEST players in the WNBA. Holden simply doesnt compare


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HB said:


> Its a big deal because this is one of the BEST players in the WNBA. Holden simply doesnt compare


Not getting a timely invitation is crazy, but such things happen, I guess. I'd love to see Iverson or Paul Pierce do that, actually. (Hakeem Olajuwon and Tim Duncan would both qualify as people who have done the same thing, by the way, if you're looking for high-profile players.)


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

She's a damn communiss!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I just have a feeling the WNBA is probably embarassed by this announcement.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I just have a feeling the WNBA is probably embarassed by this announcement.


If anything, USA Basketball should be embarrassed. The WNBA has nothing to do with it, but USA Basketball is the organization that failed to invite her early enough for her to count on it and avoid making other plans. As for the WNBA, she was and remains a great player for them.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

luther said:


> If anything, USA Basketball should be embarrassed. The WNBA has nothing to do with it, but USA Basketball is the organization that failed to invite her early enough for her to count on it and avoid making other plans. As for the WNBA, she was and remains a great player for them.


That's obvious and I know she has been a great player for them, I'm a Liberty fan and I know what she has brought to the table when she played for us. I'm talking about in terms of the scrunity, the WNBA will probably be asked how they feel about that by the media outlets, more so that USA basketball. That's just the way it is.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

It isn't as if the WNBA gets all _that_ much coverage anyway. I wonder, at least this Olympic summer, if that's true that they'd be asked more than USA Basketball. I wouldn't be so sure. But either way, it was certainly an odd development.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

They just discussed this on Around the Horn, and at least two of the three got it right.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> FUN FACTS: Loves scuba diving, deep-sea fishing, hunting and sharks… caught her first shark when she was 12 with her hands, it was a baby one, and roaming around in the shallows in a Maine harbor, so she grabbed it and made a live well for it to swim in..but then quickly scrambled out of the water realizing.."uh -oh where's its mom?"


How awesome is that? :lol:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Russia is apparently making this their little strategy. First JR Holden, then Becky Hammon and now attempts at newly naturalized Travis Hansen, formerly of BYU. http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...27/2030.ap.bko.hansen.s.crossover.adv28.1231/


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

They want to be like the US.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So does this mean she is leaving the WNBA? Or does CKSA Moscow's season not interfere with the WNBA?

Becky Hammon is my favorite WNBA player, she kicks arse. Can't believe they didn't give her and invite.

Also, I'm available to play for the Russian team if they want me


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

European women's leagues play during the traditional basketball season--winter--while the WNBA plays in the summer. A lot of WNBA players play overseas, too. So no, Hammon's career with CSKA is irrelevant to her WNBA career, publicity notwithstanding.


----------

